# Is this possible?! *Updated*



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

According to a "pregnancy calender" on google I would have ovulated (based on my 43 day cycle) on 31st August. The last time we dtd was 28th August. Is it possible I could get pregnant in that time space? I'm probably clutching at straws but today is cd 42/43 and no sign of af yet. Should be here Thursday if my cycle hasn't got longer! Please advise, Thanks, Bxx

I entered my dates and it says the key times for ovulation are: 28th August ~ 2nd September!!!! There is still hope for me yet!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I guess so, they say sperm can live upto several days so should have still been around when your ovulation occured


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Could be possible sending you loads of  

Keep us posted

Binty


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi B

Why is mother nature so cruel to us girls?  Dont you just hate all this waiting around, checking dates, temperatures, panicking, 2ww etc!!  Aaarrrggghhh!!!  

Its impossible to know for sure which day you O'd so I would definitely say there is a chance that you nailed that eggie.  Im keeping everything crossed for you that its worked and its not just your body playing cruel tricks on you again.

Strangely enough, my own cycle was only 25 days this time around, the shortest ever and Im not even taking the meds!  So glad I wasnt TTC as I may have missed it.

Roll on the day when the 2ww is a thing of the past and we get our BFP at long last.

Keep us posted, sending lots of     your way for a good outcome.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Hope all is good Beathag, fingers crossed for you. It would be wonderful to have another success this month.


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Good luck Beathag.  I hope you get a BFP.

  

Tx


----------



## lucky! (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Guys 

Good luck this month!

I am new to this site but looks good!

The ticker factory weight measures are great how do I access them?

Anyone have info on weight & declined treatment for Clomid?

Any news appreciated!

Anyone being treated with BMI over 29?

How do I interpret all the lingo/ abbreviations you guys have on this site?!!!!!!!!!!!!



Cheers 
Kit
x


----------

